# Rainbow double decker bus uk tour



## tractorshirley (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, we are the Bye family with a converted 1963 Leyland Titan PD2 half cab double decker bus.
We are booked for a few vintage rallies however we are wanting to do some traveling throughout the uk, we are based in Wiltshire planning to do south-west As one trip, then moving to northern parts for the summer holidays.
What we are after is advise on site that will take our 'different' motorhome which is approx 28'long 8'wide 14'9" tall.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Best advice is to phone ahead and tip them off that you intend to travel. You can then check for overhanging trees, pitch length etc.

Russell


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

A couple of years ago there was a family from Oxfordshire who converted a double decker and amid huge national publicity set off to live their dream. They were members on here, usonthebus. What they had overlooked was the difficulty in finding suitable parking spots. To my knowledge they never found a site prepared to take them. They set off into France in freezing weather and continued to not be able to find suitable parking. They came back and gave up their dream.

www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/jan/05/familyandrelationships.family1

I do not know any sites that would take a double decker. I doubt there are many.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Apart from the height Billym aren't there many RVs larger and they manage don't they?

Dick


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could try ringing cliff richard he managed in the sixties to do it.

or ring cc and see what they say i have seen some wierd and wonderfull outfits over the years on their sites. only prob i can see is the height but if no over hanging trees or low bridges on the way into
the site whats the problem.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Apart from the height Billym aren't there many RVs larger and they manage don't they?
> 
> Dick


Yes Dick, they do manage and can be considerably larger. I guess it may be a mindset with siteowners that the height of a double decker ( and RV ) may not be condusive to harmony and wellbeing amongst other site users.

I might be wrong. Perhaps there are loads of sites that will take a double decker..............perhaps !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why have you called it rainbow bus.are you a charity.

cabby


----------



## tractorshirley (Jun 21, 2009)

It used to be a play bus, so it is painted in all primary colours in hoops up and over.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That just might present a problem for you, in finding a site that will accept the bus.could you not paint it a more suitable colour, maybe white with a few stylish transfers.
Or go completely the other way and make out it is a racing team support vehicle with a few sport related signs, maybe even get a sponsorship from someone.

cabby


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Why on earth would a site have a problem accepting a bus which is painted in colours? Who would want to stay at a site that was that stuffy anyway?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Uller said:


> Why on earth would a site have a problem accepting a bus which is painted in colours? Who would want to stay at a site that was that stuffy anyway?


That rules out the CC and C&CC sites then!


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry, haven't got an RV and might be talking off the top of my head, but what about the Big Pitch Guide? It might be a start anyway.
http://www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Carvynick Country Club, Summercourt, Cornwall
www.carvynick.co.uk 01872 510716

Their something to do with Itchy feet RV retailers.
Just of the main A30 and cater mainly for RV's.Think their not the cheapest site but maybe a Mid Cornwall base for your travels.
Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## tractorshirley (Jun 21, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for the prompt responces. I know the multi colour theme is not the best however we believe that it is part of the buses history, as we are reviving an abondoned vehicle it will now be kept multi coloured, we already have a name for ourselves at the vintage rallies so it is like our 'little' tag line. 
I am going to ring those people in Cornwall as a start point, we have time to sort out a route so should not be too bad.
Just need lots more sites


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do I get the feeling from this thread that some campsites would turn away what sounds like a superb vehicle just because some people might not like the look of it?

I never stay on campsites and if thats what they are like I never want to.

It sounds superb and apart from the height not much longer than a a large Euro box or average size RV.

What about CL or CS sites? Plenty of the ones I have been on would take a large vehicle but research would need to be done to check site entrances and overhead trees etc but as most are farms etc they wont care what your vehicle looks like. As for France Ive been on loads of Aires that were free that would easily take that size vehicle. I have even seen a few single decker coach conversions, in fact I reckon it would be a doddle in France.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree with that, CL's are much nicer as well. I hope to give you a wave one day.   

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I might have a partial answer to your problem.

My Brother-in-Law has old waggons (Bedfords mainly) and he is away at rallies every weekend from March to October.

You may have to join some club but that should be no hardship and you may be able to stay on the showfield for longer than the wekend.

I will give him a ring and try to get some details.

One thing about it, if you can do this, you will have a very good time doing it. 

Edit:

I have spoken to my B-in-L and you need to go to www.morgansyearbook.co.uk

This is Morgans Historic and Classic Vehicle Events Yearbook

You will need to join a vintage club as this is necessary for Public Liability Insurance and it will cost you about £15. You will be classed as an exhibitor and may even win some prizes.

There are 800 (approx.) shows around the country and some people travel from show to show. In between, they stay on land belonging to friends they have made at the shows. If you build up a circle of friends, this could apply to you.

I hope this info helps you.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

the showround/rally idea would work......i also agree with others on here most if not all commercial sites would turn a rainbow coloured double decker bus away.
anything that looks remotely "traveller" type will be shunned .


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Try contacting this family to see if they know anywhere.

www.doubledeckerfamily.co.uk

Their bus is on ebay at the moment


----------



## tractorshirley (Jun 21, 2009)

Thankyou for that eaby tip off, email sent to them last night.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We went wild camping in Scotland. As long as you check your route for heiht limits you should be OK. Even most the Hebredean Islands would be oK. You would just need to check the ferries for heigt restrictions.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Jezport said:


> We went wild camping in Scotland. As long as you check your route for heiht limits you should be OK. Even most the Hebredean Islands would be oK. You would just need to check the ferries for heigt restrictions.


I'm afraid there is a definite shift away from the easy ability to wildcamp in Scotland - plus I think the 'rainbow bus' would not exactly be stealthy!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tractorshirley said:


> Hello, we are the Bye family with a converted 1963 Leyland Titan PD2 half cab double decker bus.
> We are booked for a few vintage rallies however we are wanting to do some traveling throughout the uk, we are based in Wiltshire planning to do south-west As one trip, then moving to northern parts for the summer holidays.
> What we are after is advise on site that will take our 'different' motorhome which is approx 28'long 8'wide 14'9" tall.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you been on the TV?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > We went wild camping in Scotland. As long as you check your route for heiht limits you should be OK. Even most the Hebredean Islands would be oK. You would just need to check the ferries for heigt restrictions.
> ...


Is that from personal experience or something you have read. The reason I ask this is because I had no issues when wildcamping in Scotland at 12 different locations.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Personal experience - I live in Scotland and have seen a significant increase in the number of height barriers, bollards and signs going up at potential wildcamp spots.

Two of our favourite wildcamping spots have recently had signs put up - one 'no overnight parking' and one 'no sleeping in vehicles overnight'

Some of the Islands are now placing tighter restrictions on motorhomes wildcamping. For instance I understand you cannot book the Calmac ferry to Tiree without proof of a pre-arranged site booking.

http://www.isleoftiree.com/history-nat-heritage.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder why this is happening in Scotland then. The link to the Tiree site says it clearly that they dont want you wild camping. I wonder why. Have they had problems. To be honest this kind of thing where you have to confirm a site booking to get there is similar to Jersey which is pretty much a police state so I hear. Its certainly enough to ensure I remove Tiree from my list of places to visit.

If Scotland and the isles are going the way England has then clearly they dont want motorhomers as I am sure this is one of the reasons many of us go there. They cant compete with France and Italy and the like for weather but the fact you could wild camp there easily was always a pull. Take that away and Scotland will loose a lot of motorhome trade.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Personal experience - I live in Scotland and have seen a significant increase in the number of height barriers, bollards and signs going up at potential wildcamp spots.
> 
> Two of our favourite wildcamping spots have recently had signs put up - one 'no overnight parking' and one 'no sleeping in vehicles overnight'
> 
> ...


I heard things before we went, especially about Lewis, but we were welcomed every where we went. We did go right out into the wilds and did not camp on normal car parks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > Personal experience - I live in Scotland and have seen a significant increase in the number of height barriers, bollards and signs going up at potential wildcamp spots.
> ...


This is what we have always done. I have visited 18 Scottish Islands over the years. Most have these have been in a VW and a Tent! You cant pitch a tent on a car park. We never had a problem. Havent been so much recently in the Kontiki but like you we tend to go out in the wilds, usually by the sea but never on an official car park. Maybe its just car parks although the Tiree site says not at all! I suppose its a very small island and perhaps they have had some issue, either that or they are following Englands example.

I bet the Outer Hebrides would love the Double Decker Rainbow bus. When ever we went there in the VW they came out to greet us and have a look at the van. We parked outside one pub in Harris or Lewis (Cant remember which) and the local lads came running out to talk to us and dragged us back in for several hours to play them at darts, pool and flipping skittles!

On one causeway we met a battered old Police car and the coppers waved at us! Bet the bus would make headline news in the local rag.

Either way Im off to Europe next anyway as Im sick of our weather!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

barryd said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Hezbez said:
> ...


On South Uist we were welcomed at a church car park and on Islay we were invited to stop outside someones house.


----------



## tractorshirley (Jun 21, 2009)

I justsometimes wish people would not stereo type due to "a colour" well colours in our case, we are just Jo blos' who live in a detatched house in a street. I just cannot wait to go on the big Travels with little miss Titan. 
We will be trying Devon/Cornwall/Somerset earlier on this year to give it all a trial run so to speak. 
We will be operating an "open" bus policy so if anyone see's us at any point please feel free to knock and jump on board for a cup of tea/coffee/wine/beer/cider, We usually have a good selection of any of the mentioned.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tractorshirley said:


> I justsometimes wish people would not stereo type due to "a colour" well colours in our case, we are just Jo blos' who live in a detatched house in a street. I just cannot wait to go on the big Travels with little miss Titan.
> We will be trying Devon/Cornwall/Somerset earlier on this year to give it all a trial run so to speak.
> We will be operating an "open" bus policy so if anyone see's us at any point please feel free to knock and jump on board for a cup of tea/coffee/wine/beer/cider, We usually have a good selection of any of the mentioned.


Not trying to put you off but Devon and Cornwall for a trial run!

Done it a couple of times in our van which is 24ft long 10ft high and 7ft 6 wide and I was glad it was out of season and we had the scooter on board! Some of the roads are very narrow! I would get one of those sat navs for lorries if I were you. Im not saying dont go just do your homework and get the sat nav!


----------

